# Manual for EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Available



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 17, 2015)

```
You can now download the manual for the upcoming Canon EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R via Canon Europe.</p>
<p class="fs16 OpenSans-600-normal upper product-highlights-header">PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</p>
<ul class="top-section-list" data-selenium="highlightList">
<li class="top-section-list-item">50.6MP Full-Frame CMOS Sensor</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Dual DIGIC 6 Image Processors</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">3.2″ 1,040K-Dot ClearView II LCD Monitor</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Full HD 1080p Video Recording at 30 fps</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">61-Point High Density Reticular AF</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">150,000-pixel RGB+IR Metering Sensor</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Native ISO 6400; 5.0 fps Burst Shooting</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">User-Selectable Shutter Release Time Lag</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Dual Compact Flash and SD Media Slots</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.canon-europe.com/support/consumer_products/products/cameras/digital_slr/eos_5ds_.aspx?type=manuals" target="_blank">Download the manual</a></strong></p>
<p>Canon EOS 5DS $3699: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/results/canonnewfeb" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119026-REG/canon_0581c002_eos_5ds_dslr_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERPT8/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERPT8&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=C3LAZKJCU4IRBJUF" target="_blank">Amazon</a></p>
<p>Canon EOS 5DS R $3899: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/results/canonnewfeb" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119027-REG/canon_0582c002_eos_5ds_r_dslr.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERPT8/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERPT8&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=X7P2IPISEXTZFLQ7" target="_blank">Amazon</a></p>
<p><em>thanks Godefroy </em></p>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 17, 2015)

user manual for Canon 760D/750D are also available for download on canon India website. And canon has added a serious buffer for jpeg on that camera. It can do 180 L jpegs with suferfine settings.


----------



## chauncey (Apr 17, 2015)

Numerous years ago there were many "white papers" available for my 1Ds3, offering various CF settings suggestions for various shooting scenarios.
Will those types of things be available this time around...when?


----------



## shutterlag (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm just not impressed. I was waiting for the 7Dm2 and then WTF no wifi? In this day and age? So now I was waiting for this, and WTF no wifi? I use remote controls all the time for nature shots, astrophotography, etc.

The A7rII with IBIS will be out in a month. Maybe it's time to go that route. I expect it will have greate high ISO performance, along with IBIS and focus peaking. It's such a pain to change out gear though. Damnit Canon.


----------



## flux capacitor (Apr 17, 2015)

Manuals are quite boring to read, but now we know that the BG-E11 will work with the 5Ds, which is nice.
My local camera dealer in germany is offering some sort of a "Get your hands on" Day on the 24th of April where you can test the 5Ds and 5DsR.
The PDF can be found here: http://www.foto-gregor-gruppe.de/koeln/homepage/special.pdf


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 17, 2015)

flux capacitor said:


> Manuals are quite boring to read


They do tell us about two unanswered questions, that I've been wondering about:

1. The 5Ds does in fact have EC with Auto ISO in M mode.
2. It has the new AWB W (White priority) white balance mode from the 7DII

The first one is a big deal because I use it about 90% of the time with my 1D X and really miss it on the 5DIII.


----------



## weixing (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi,


shutterlag said:


> I'm just not impressed. I was waiting for the 7Dm2 and then WTF no wifi? In this day and age? So now I was waiting for this, and WTF no wifi? I use remote controls all the time for nature shots, astrophotography, etc.
> 
> The A7rII with IBIS will be out in a month. Maybe it's time to go that route. I expect it will have greate high ISO performance, along with IBIS and focus peaking. It's such a pain to change out gear though. Damnit Canon.


 FYI, 7D2 is a sports and wildlife APS-C camera and the rumor A7rII is a FF general purpose camera... two camera design for different purpose. Also, the wifi remote control is not suitable for shooting Astrophotography... you won't be able to see anything on the phone apps live view unless your target is the Moon and the Sun. 

Anyway, it's basically had all the features on the 7d2 and now can even customize the quick control screen layout which is a nice features. I think it'll go into most future mid/high Canon camera.

Have a nice day.


----------



## albedo13 (Apr 17, 2015)

shutterlag said:


> I'm just not impressed. I was waiting for the 7Dm2 and then WTF no wifi? In this day and age? So now I was waiting for this, and WTF no wifi? I use remote controls all the time for nature shots, astrophotography, etc.
> 
> The A7rII with IBIS will be out in a month. Maybe it's time to go that route. I expect it will have greate high ISO performance, along with IBIS and focus peaking. It's such a pain to change out gear though. Damnit Canon.



Sorry, but I can't wait for this camera for my astrophotography. Having the field of view of a full frame for maximum sky coverage, and the ability to crop into a specific area for more detail sounds incredible to me. No wifi? I use a CamRanger. I can use my iPad to check my focus, do a quick high ISO exposure for framing, set my aperture, f-stop, number of seconds exposure and number of exposures, and off it goes...and I can go back into my house when it's 9 degrees outside.

Going through the manuals is like peeking at your presents on Christmas Eve...I want to get my hands on this camera ASAP. So now that the manuals are out, could that mean the actual release date could be sooner than the end of June?


----------



## ritholtz (Apr 17, 2015)

shutterlag said:


> I'm just not impressed. I was waiting for the 7Dm2 and then WTF no wifi? In this day and age? So now I was waiting for this, and WTF no wifi? I use remote controls all the time for nature shots, astrophotography, etc.
> 
> The A7rII with IBIS will be out in a month. Maybe it's time to go that route. I expect it will have greate high ISO performance, along with IBIS and focus peaking. It's such a pain to change out gear though. Damnit Canon.


7d2 and d7100 are very close to A7ii in terms of ISO performance in real world comparison did by review sites. Though, A7ii produced amazing numbers in dxo tests. Why do you think A7rii is going to have greatest high ISO where A7ii barely beats Canon and Nikon crop offerings.


----------



## takesome1 (Apr 17, 2015)

532 PAGES????

I am not sure I will get this read before it is time to upgrade again.


----------



## Nitroman (Apr 17, 2015)

*Canon have crippled the Auto Exposure Bracketing !!!*

So, correct me if i'm wrong ... but it sems that Canon have crippled the 5D III's auto exposure bracketing to a limit of three frames and three stops !!! WTF ?!!!

This severely limits hdr for me and is ridiculous !


----------



## Bghead8che (Apr 17, 2015)

*Re: Canon have crippled the Auto Exposure Bracketing !!!*



Nitroman said:


> So, correct me if i'm wrong ... but it sems that Canon have crippled the 5D III's auto exposure bracketing to a limit of three frames and three stops !!! WTF ?!!!
> 
> This severely limits hdr for me and is ridiculous !



The 5DSR has the exact same AEB features a the 5D Mark III which is 3-7 shots in 1/3 EV increments. That should be plenty. 

-Brian


----------



## Nitroman (Apr 17, 2015)

I had hoped it was the same as the 5D3 but it seems it's not.

I don't own a Canon 5D3, but the UK spec tells me it's 2,3,5 or 7 frame bracketing.

http://www.canon.co.uk/for_home/product_finder/cameras/digital_slr/eos_5ds/specifications.aspx


----------



## Bghead8che (Apr 17, 2015)

Nitroman said:


> I had hoped it was the same as the 5D3 but it seems it's not.
> 
> I don't own a Canon 5D3, but the UK spec tells me it's 2,3,5 or 7 frame bracketing.
> 
> http://www.canon.co.uk/for_home/product_finder/cameras/digital_slr/eos_5ds/specifications.aspx



Yes, its 2-7 frames. The same as the 5DIII.


----------



## Nitroman (Apr 17, 2015)

Ahhh yes ... i see it's listed as a custom function on page 404. 

Does this mean i can bracket 7 frames at +/- 2 stops ?


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 17, 2015)

Nitroman said:


> Ahhh yes ... i see it's listed as a custom function on page 404.
> 
> Does this mean i can bracket 7 frames at +/- 2 stops ?


Yes, in 2/3 stop increments 0, -2, -1.33, -0.66, +0.66, +1.33. +2, but why would you want to? I know Canon sensors don't have as much DR as the SoNikons, but bracketing 1-2 stops in RAW should give you plenty of latitude for all but the most critical work. Also, most HDR software works well as long as you have no more than 2 stops between exposures, but will work with 3 stops if pushed.


----------



## Nitroman (Apr 17, 2015)

I like my work to be the most critical 

I use my 1Ds3 for this at the moment and it works great but not enough mega pixies.


----------



## Koemans (Apr 18, 2015)

*Full HD 1080p Video Recording at 30 fps*


Not something to be proud of for a $3699 camera.


----------



## Nitroman (Apr 18, 2015)

Must admit, I'm a little disappointed that Canon insist on lower video spec for this potentially awesome camera.


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 18, 2015)

The thought of having to merge 7 shots to an HDR is giving me indigestion... Let's hope they're not of things like trees and grass in a gentle breeze lol ;D


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 18, 2015)

It's a studio/landscape camera. I'm surprised they bothered to add any video at all in it. There may be a wide use of the 5D3 by indy film makers, but who is gonna buy this thing to do any video at all? Nah, this is the one Canon body we really shouldn't malign for not having XYZ video features. 



Nitroman said:


> Must admit, I'm a little disappointed that Canon insist on lower video spec for this potentially awesome camera.


----------



## flux capacitor (Apr 18, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> It's a studio/landscape camera. I'm surprised they bothered to add any video at all in it. There may be a wide use of the 5D3 by indy film makers, but who is gonna buy this thing to do any video at all? Nah, this is the one Canon body we really shouldn't malign for not having XYZ video features.



That's exactly how I see it. As Studio/OnLocation Shooter with Strobes I hardly care about Videofeatures and special Functions. Most of the time I use the Camera in manual Mode. All I want is a high MPx Body with a good AF on a Budget and that's what this camera seems to deliver.


----------



## IglooEater (Apr 18, 2015)

Anyone else notice 'native' ISO 6400? So it's not an extended function anymore?


----------



## shutterlag (Apr 18, 2015)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> shutterlag said:
> ...



I use wifi for realtime review of my shots for both light painting and astro, as settings for night shooting are always tricky. I use a 10" tablet so I can review focus easily, and with wifi I don't have to use a shutter release. Thanks for the rather stupid clarification though.

While I didn't say it in my post, I currently have two Canon bodies, and if I move to Sony I will pick up two as well, the A7RII and the A6000 successor. The A6K is sufficient for my action shooting needs. 

I was hoping NOT to have to do that though. I want to get to the point where I have a single body without glaring features missing. Given the lackluster Canon releases, the more I've thought about it, the more I think Sony is the way to go. I love my Canon gear, but the last vacation I went on it just got annoying lugging it around. The A7RII with the 70-200 is half the weight ant twice the resolution. Throw it on a Spyder Holster and you won't even know it's there


----------



## skoobey (Apr 19, 2015)

It's a great camera for someone that really needs the resolution, but I'm perfectly happy with my 5d mk II and it seems like I will be for quite some time given that Canon is dragging their feet on releasing the features.

Price is right, but:
No Wi Fi
No GPS
No 4k video
No RAW video of any kind(not even 720P)

and MOST IMPORTANTLY, and I know this is a big leap, but LEAF SHUTTER type lenses/electronic shutter mode for faster flash sync!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 19, 2015)

Landscape and nature video is a big thing.



PureClassA said:


> It's a studio/landscape camera. I'm surprised they bothered to add any video at all in it. There may be a wide use of the 5D3 by indy film makers, but who is gonna buy this thing to do any video at all? Nah, this is the one Canon body we really shouldn't malign for not having XYZ video features.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keithcooper (Apr 19, 2015)

Mmm... that's a lot of (small) pages to read

The difficulty is always finding the few settings and features that will make a difference to my generally rather simplified use of complex kit (full manual A/T/ISO, spot metering, single point AF, RAW only). 

Time to see all the whistles and bells that have been added in the 7 1/2 year that I've been using the 1Ds3.

Anyone spotted really useful features for the more 'static' user? ;-)


----------



## gkaefer (Apr 19, 2015)

flux capacitor said:


> Manuals are quite boring to read, but now we know that the BG-E11 will work with the 5Ds, which is nice.
> My local camera dealer in germany is offering some sort of a "Get your hands on" Day on the 24th of April where you can test the 5Ds and 5DsR.
> The PDF can be found here: http://www.foto-gregor-gruppe.de/koeln/homepage/special.pdf



I just had this Hands on day last friday in Salzburg. I additionally got told that 5DsR will be available with limited quantity starting with june. so everyone on top of the waiting list will get one. And a first promo: doing a 1000€ deposit until mid of April and you will get a Canon accu 79€ value for free...


----------



## RayValdez360 (Apr 20, 2015)

People want to defend every terrible decision canon makes. All these weird choices are motivated to make money. Also just because someone wont use a feature or doesn't think it is needed doesn't mean everyone feels the same. You have smaller companies and new companies trying so hard to pack cameras with features while canon stays "conservative." They need to have conservative prices for their professional products then aka cheaper.... 


LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Landscape and nature video is a big thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dolina (Apr 20, 2015)

Anyone buying/reserved the 5DS/5DS R? Other than the MP what else is new with this camera over the 5D3?


----------

